# DI pups play ground



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hitting DI from Fri to Sunday with my Boet and my son ( young pup)
All welcome to have a bone shaker at DI 
I'm sure some jokers my show as conditions are looking good


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm intending to take my stinkboat up there tomorrow, might see you there Clive.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Wellllll???????? How'd you go guys??


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

pretty quiet...im guessing DONUT


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

That would equal my efforts for the weekend. Krispy Kremarama


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Donuts by the dozen boys ,I'm thinking it's over for this season.......


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Bugger safa...not a good sign mate


----------

